# Print on Vinyl with Epson wf 7110



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello there
I have an image that is difficult to cut in Plotter and I thought if I can print on vinyl and after cut the image with my Plotter ?
My questions

Is it my printer Epson wf7110 print on vinyl paper?

The print of vinyl method looks good in Black t-shirts?

I have 100% cotton Black t-shirts is there a problem in transfer?


----------

